# Moddoolar Picture Thread



## S1LVA (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think there is enough love for the Moddoolar series by Oveready. I know there are a lot of owners out there. I was hoping to start a good thread dedicated to this line of products. Now, let's see some of your pics that showcase the Moddoolar heads, bodies, and tailcaps.

First, here is my natural HA head. It is paired with a ribbed 2x123 body from dafabricata and a Surefire C tailcap. http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1228/imag015911.jpg

I will get some shots of my Triad tails soon!

S1LVA


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be joining you soon (if nothing bad happens in the mail)


----------



## S1LVA (Oct 24, 2011)

Tailcaps in both flavors 

http://img718.imageshack.us/i/imag0174y.jpg/

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7972/imag0174y.jpg

S1LVA


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## fl0t (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## BIGLOU (Oct 25, 2011)

2x18650 Rig, Cyros Bezel, Xeno bezel ring and SW02 rocking the MD M91 on 2900 mAh AWs.


----------



## azzid (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## S1LVA (Oct 26, 2011)

18500. Warm Tint. L/M/H. 

http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/9427/imag01801.jpg

It just needs a clip!!!

S1LVA


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 31, 2011)

My moddoolar triple came in the mail today :naughty:

I got the L1 neutral XP-G, AlTiN bezel ring with 18650 tube and McClicky modded Surefire z41. It has exceeded all of my expectations with regards to build quality, output and tint.


----------



## purelite (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats awesome. There are no lights that photo like the OR setups!!!


----------



## Moddoo (Nov 2, 2011)

Great photos guys!

Here are a couple quick pics of my favorite incan tools.

We recently completed these M-Series Interfaces for you guys.


----------



## jiuong (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, those M-series interfaces are good looking:thumbsup:


----------



## houtex (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey!!! I just noticed the tailcap on the longer one....details plz.


----------



## Moddoo (Nov 3, 2011)

houtex said:


> Hey!!! I just noticed the tailcap on the longer one....details plz.



We have DB knurled Hardcoated Aluminum tails to be released soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just posted this in the Surefire Lego thread but it fits here as well:





















Moddoolar TL34 Body + Triple XP-G R5 V3 Dropin, Oveready McClicky Upgrade + Delrin Tailcap Shroud with SS-Clip, Surefire Z41-HA + Z44-HA, GG&G TID.


----------



## samuraishot (Nov 16, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## Moddoo (Nov 21, 2011)

samuraishot said:


> Does this count?





Nice lego man!

Looks like AlTiN on a Ti McGizmo pak.


----------



## samuraishot (Nov 21, 2011)

Moddoo said:


> Nice lego man!
> 
> Looks like AlTiN on a Ti McGizmo pak.



Thanks, Moddoo! It was my wife's EDC in her baby bag


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 28, 2011)

samuraishot said:


> Thanks, Moddoo! It was my wife's EDC in her baby bag



Does this fit without any problems?


----------



## samuraishot (Nov 28, 2011)

toby_pra said:


> Does this fit without any problems?



Hi toby, yes, it fits without any problems


----------



## purelite (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Eric242

how did you get that impact TDI ring to fit on the Z44 head? There is alot of space in between the two on the one I had


----------



## Barbarian (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Eric242 (Dec 18, 2011)

purelite said:


> Hey Eric242
> 
> how did you get that impact TDI ring to fit on the Z44 head? There is alot of space in between the two on the one I had


Sorry for the late reply, but I just recognized your question now.

Well, there´s indeed a lot of space. I just took some newspaper, cut it into a small strip, wrapped it around the Z44 and finished it off with some tape. The layer is thick enough so that the TID barely fit´s onto the Z44. That way the TID´s screws dont damage the Z44´s anodizing. You could also use tape all the way instead of the newspaper.

Eric


----------



## bugsykepik (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks to Mr fab & Goldy for this toys :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi All, 

I've been putting this together for a little over a year. Triple XP-G Neutral up front, the body is a TL65 with the P60 interface (two 18350's). I was tempted to add a Triad tail, but I really like the Z49 clicky/shroud. 

~ Chance


----------



## mallakoff (Dec 21, 2012)

Moddoo said:


> Great photos guys!
> 
> Here are a couple quick pics of my favorite incan tools.
> 
> We recently completed these M-Series Interfaces for you guys.



Nice clean styling ,where are these available from?


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 21, 2012)

You even quoted the link.

Eric


----------



## twl (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## mallakoff (Dec 21, 2012)

Eric242 said:


> You even quoted the link.
> 
> Eric



Ahhh yes I see now , i looked at the link but didn't realize it was for just one piece of the build.....I was looking for those whole torches...I havn't seen these Moddoolar piece by piece build before ,looks good

Thanks


----------



## dsche (Sep 13, 2013)




----------

